# Tree Removal



## mahadih629 (Jul 2, 2015)

It is unlawful for any person or contractor to cut down, destroy, or remove any tree without first obtaining a TREE REMOVAL PERMIT.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

This statement needs more context, such as law enforcement jurisdiction.


----------



## narshivahappy (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know :wink:


----------



## sunshinemama91 (Oct 15, 2019)

Nation wide or state by state? We just cut down one of our decorative trees a couple months ago because it was suffocating our peach tree. We also have planted a tight row of trees in the very back of our yard, some will stay, others for harvesting when they start crowding each other. Wood will be used for garden beds  if this is nation wide and applies to personal property, oh my lanta hello government overstepping boundaries. State by state and in context of tree harvesting in public or national forested areas, well yeah, rightfully so. Pretty sure you have to have a permit to even gather previously felled trees in NF areas.

Sent from my SM-S506DL using Tapatalk


----------

